# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Безответная любовь

## Irina

*Безответная любовь на всю жизнь - вечная тема писателей-лириков с исторических времен. Для них постоянство в неразделенной любви было синонимом возвышенной силы и непреклонности духа.*
* А что вы думаете по этому поводу? Что делать, когда любовь безответна?*

----------


## BiZ111

не ныть =)

----------


## Irina

Я думаю, нужно оглянуться вокруг и найти взаимную любовь, потому как безответная никого не сделает счастливым.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

это канешна херово - но преодалима

----------


## fIzdrin

> Я думаю, нужно оглянуться вокруг и найти взаимную любовь, потому как безответная никого не сделает счастливым.


это один из видов садомазохизма,поэтому на счет "никого" я бы не был так категоричен

----------


## Irina

> ,поэтому на счет "никого" я бы не был так категоричен


Ты действительно думаешь, что некоторые люди от этого кайф ловят?))

----------


## fIzdrin

> Ты действительно думаешь, что некоторые люди от этого кайф ловят?))


думаю-да,иначе оне бросиле это глупое занятие

----------


## Irina

> думаю-да,иначе оне бросиле это глупое занятие


А если они просто не знают как это сделать?

----------


## ПаранойА

Безответная любовь тихий звон зари. Настоящею ценой всё оплачено (С)
Вот почему мы так попадаем? Почему сердцу не прикажешь?
Тяжело испытывать такую любовь. Терпеть, страдать, знать, что на твои чувства никогда не ответят. 
Некоторые не опускают руки и ломятся на пролом, стараясь добиться хоть внимания. Но не у всех получается.
У меня такое характер, чтоб я бы не добивалась. Я бы в сторонке страдала. Насильно мил не будишь.

----------

